# Pregunta por amplificador



## Lucas20 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hice un circuito para amplificar para conectarlo a la pc con el integrado TEA2025B, el circuito lo copie de la hoja de datos del integrado, arme todo pero cundo lo prendo antes de conectarlo a la computadora sale por los parlantes un pitido constante que es re molesto.
No se mucho de electronica, puede que sea una pabada pero nose por que es, bueno gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Dano (Jul 30, 2007)

Tema movido al foro correspondiente.

Saludos


----------



## JV (Jul 30, 2007)

Que fuente de alimentacion usas? es probable que venga de ahi el ruido.

Saludos..


----------

